# im so excited! haha laaame



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

So iv'e finally moved on up to forum resident haha I'm pretty excited about it, my gf says im lame. Does anyone else get excited when they move up a lvl from making threads and what not or am I alone on that one


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Lol I used to get excited but after a few years I'm not sure if there's any levels left. 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Still a Super Moderator. I donated, so I guess I could change it though, lol.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Lol I used to get excited but after a few years I'm not sure if there's any levels left.


I see you're close to 2000 posts, Tony. Perhaps that'll change your status. To "Forum Nuts" or something. :bigsmile:


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> I see you're close to 2000 posts, Tony. Perhaps that'll change your status. To "Forum Nuts" or something. :bigsmile:


Haha, you're getting pretty close too my friend!

Perhaps "Forum Insane."


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

What's mine say? I use tapa talk now so I don't even know anymore...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

MEDHBSI said:


> So iv'e finally moved on up to forum resident haha I'm pretty excited about it, my gf says im lame. Does anyone else get excited when they move up a lvl from making threads and what not or am I alone on that one


lol you can donate and ask to change to Forum President instead hehehe.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> What's mine say? I use tapa talk now so I don't even know anymore...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


It says Forum Guru


----------



## snailies3 (Mar 29, 2013)

I do! Or .. will. I've never moved up, yet x.x


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm excited that I've levelled up too.... But not as much as u do! Haaha!


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

How many levels are there lol


----------

